# SC18V2 kit - what else do I need?



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

I plan on ordering a SC18V2 kit in the next day or so. But what else should I order along with it?

1) What servo? 
2) What additional tires over and above the kit ones?
3) What's the best body for a highspeed flat oval?

I'm coming out of an AE RC18R that I raced on a carpet oval. I'd like to re-use as much of it as I can. It has a Mamba Micro Pro with 4200kv motor. I'd also like to reuse my 6-cell battery packs.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The 4200 motor will work fine. I would change the pack to 4 cell. Best servo We have found is Futaba S9650. The body You ordered will be great on a fast flat oval.


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> The 4200 motor will work fine. I would change the pack to 4 cell. Best servo We have found is Futaba S9650. The body You ordered will be great on a fast flat oval.


Are 6 cells just way overkill with the 4200kv? I guess I could always turn down my endpoint and Mamba settings. I use Spektrum, I afraid that I will lose bind mid race if the voltage drops for even a split second.

In any case, would the 10T pinion and 52T spur be a good starting point with a 4200kv on 6 cells? I guess I could keep removing cells until I found a happy medium.

Losing bind happens with the 6 cell but only after the pack dumps and I keep driving around anyways.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is it a SC18V2M ?? Mid motor car?


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Nov 20, 2008)

BudBartos said:


> Is it a SC18V2M ?? Mid motor car?


Yes, I actually just bought it off of you from Ebay. I asked to swap the stock spur with a 52T spur. And I also purchased a set of purple rears in case I burn up the blue ones with too much wheel spin.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Kit went out today by Priority mail  
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

